# Boarding Kennels



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

Other than the Dakota Hunt Club are there any other boarding kennels in the Grand Forks area?


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

I have never boarded a dog there but there's this one:

WAG N TRAIN
6802 Gateway Dr
Grand Forks,ND 58203 
(218) 779-5779

Wes


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

The Stay and Play Resort is awesome. Check out their website, they book fast.........Also, Ruffin It isn't a bad place. You cand find their websites by googling "Grand Forks, ND dog boarding."


----------

